# Thick crispy crust cheddar/jalapeno bread



## idahopz (Nov 9, 2015)

We absolutely love crispy crust bread, but it is nearly impossible to find in our area.  We had to co our own, and found an easy to follow method of developing a thick crisp crust.  This time I wanted a savory bread- had plenty of cheese I'd smoked in the Bradley, and fresh jalapenos in the fridge













IMG_2689.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015






My better half is the dough master, and she likes to keep it more wet than she uses for pizza dough - this creates the steamy environment in the Dutch oven that develops the thick crispy crust that we dearly love













IMG_2691.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015






Folding in the cheese and jalapeno













IMG_2697.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015






... just out of the oven













IMG_2703.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015






... now on the counter, we're waiting for the crackling to stop before we take a couple of slices topped with nothing but butter













IMG_2704.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tasty Bread for sure we make it all the time! if you like hot check this out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134305/loaf-of-death

You'll need this as a substitute to water in the recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133831/experimental-fire-water-aka-acid-rain


----------



## idahopz (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow that sounds interesting (yes, we like it hot as well).  I've not seen fire water like that before!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2015)

IdahoPZ said:


> Wow that sounds interesting (yes, we like it hot as well).  I've not seen fire water like that before!


When I was living in Hawaii, fire water goes on everything! Typically here I make it with Thai Chiles. When I was on the islands we used Hawaiian Chiles right from our garden. They look like Thai chiles but pack a bigger punch.


----------

